# Stanley 45 Rehab



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Scored a Stanley 45 off of Ebay. Looking to turn it back into a working tool so any advice that can keep me from doing something stupid in getting there is appreciated.

The 45:

















It needs a little work, but it came apart easily which I take as a good sign. The blade, which I was worried wouldn't even be present, actually looks pretty good. There are a couple of rough spots though:

















I'm not worried about making this sparkle, but what are the best ways to deal with the rough areas? Any other thoughts?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Sweeeet!

A little,PB'laster and a small wire brush will clean it up real well.


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

You mention blade in singular tense. You didn't get the pack of blades that come with that plane? If you only have one blade you're going to be rather limited in useful applications. By the picture, the depth stop looks rather rough. You'll want to smooth that out so it glides across the wood easily.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45man.pdf

Gotta have the instruction manual...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome! I just rehabbed one recently myself. I really like evaporust for removing rust. It does a great job! I'm looking forward to seeing it finished!

Here is the one I tackled, it's a bit older.

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

And they are great to use.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, only came with one blade but I'm fine with that - with shipping it was just barely over $30.

The depth stops aren't as rough as they look in the photo, but definitely need some work. Most of the rest of the metal is in good shape, the wood fence is glass smooth, handles are in good shape.

Firemedic - that post was pretty much the inspiration to find one for myself.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I searched for almost a year for a set of cutters before I found some. Just keep your eyes open; they are out there.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You guys are making me drool. That is a total steam-punk plane! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile: which post? 

I've been looking at making repro irons... I'll be sure to give you a heads up on what I figure out what direction I go with it.

~tom


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The 45 in general but your rehab is awesome! I've seen some pix of Brink working his too and it looks like a sweet user. :thumbsup:

I'm gettin' inspired like JQ!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JQMack said:


> Firemedic - that post was pretty much the inspiration to find one for myself.


lol, shopdad I'm not that vain! haha I was referring to the above quote!

~tom


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

:laughing: Glad to hear it, you've got other things to think about now anyway!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Firemedic it was this one - http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/making-raised-panels-hand-tools-33353. I'd been looking to get more into hand tools to increase the amount of time I can work with the little ones sleeping - beautiful new addition you've got there, btw - since running the table saw and such can be a little much.

Been looking around ebay and have seen some cutters for sale, but would love to have another option. Although the 1/4" cutter it came with is fine for my purposes right now.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Any progress here?

~tom


----------



## tom427cid (Mar 23, 2009)

Years ago when I didn't have very many cutters my friend gave me some blanks of oil hardened steel(or oil hardning,I don't remember).They are the right thickness and take an edge real well.
Hope this might help.
tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tom427cid said:


> Years ago when I didn't have very many cutters my friend gave me some blanks of oil hardened steel(or oil hardning,I don't remember).They are the right thickness and take an edge real well.
> Hope this might help.
> tom


Tom, I have a stack of Starret brand oil hardened steel myself slotted for that very same thing!

~tom


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Still trying to find evapo rust, but should be making progress by the weekend.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

JQMack said:


> Still trying to find evapo rust, but should be making progress by the weekend.


Try Pep Boys or Auto Zone. Check the web site and call with the sku# since not all the employees know what it is. It's great stuff. Have some hardware soaking in it right now.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Try Pep Boys or Auto Zone. Check the web site and call with the sku# since not all the employees know what it is. It's great stuff. Have some hardware soaking in it right now.


Harbor Freight also sells it.

I have a Stan router plane soaking in it right now myself :smile:

~tom


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, hitting the auto parts stores tomorrow. Harbor Freight is the last stop if needed. Hope to have it soaking tomorrow!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a quick update, hoping to have pictures up tomorrow. But the plane has been cleaned up quite a bit.

Used the scary sharp method to sharpen the iron but haven't had a chance to try it yet. Hopefully tonight.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

firemedic said:


> Awesome! I just rehabbed one recently myself. I really like evaporust for removing rust. It does a great job! I'm looking forward to seeing it finished!
> 
> Here is the one I tackled, it's a bit older.
> 
> ~tom



Nicely done, Tom


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, not quite returned to former glory, but definitely back to worker status. And cutting nice grooves (granted I need a little more practice with it) thanks to the tips and advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks nice, Mac! The plane looks great!

When using a plow or combination plane like this begin at the end of the board and slowly make passes that are longer and longer until your at the beginning of the board. Then you can make full length passes. By doing this you are establishing a track for the iron to ride in and produce smoother cuts.

Good luck!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Looks nice, Mac! The plane looks great!
> 
> When using a plow or combination plane like this begin at the end of the board and slowly make passes that are longer and longer until your at the beginning of the board. Then you can make full length passes. By doing this you are establishing a track for the iron to ride in and produce smoother cuts.
> 
> ...


Another case where the old guy learns from the kid!!

I've never run across this technique; but it makes lots of sence.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> Another case where the old guy learns from the kid!!
> 
> I've never run across this technique; but it makes lots of sence.


:smile: give it a try next time. I figured it out by accident then did a lil looking to find I'm not the only one doing that. :thumbup:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------

